# Freezing and wifi dropping out after anniversary update



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

Let me start off by saying I'm not very tech-savvy but I have searched for solutions to this problem for weeks and tried many things but to no avail. So I am really hoping I can get some help here.

Specs:

Dell Inspiron 15 3541 laptop
Windows 10 Home 64-bit
Processor: AMD A6-6310 APU with AMD Radeon R4 Graphics, AMD64 Family 22 Model 48 Stepping 1
8 GB of RAM

I have had this laptop for almost two years and have had no problems until the recent Anniversary update. Ever since then, the computer will sometimes totally freeze. When this happens, I press the caps lock button on my keyboard and its light won't even come on. This total freeze sometimes lasts for 30 seconds, sometimes for 10 minutes, and sometimes doesn't unfreeze even after 30 minutes of waiting. If/when it does finally unfreeze, my caps lock light will suddenly turn on and everything on the screen will slowly but surely become usable again.

Sometimes the freezes seem random, but other times it seems to correspond with something I'm doing. For example, multiple times the computer has started to seem a little sluggish so I will go to open task manager, and the act of opening task manager will cause the freeze.

My other big problem is that my wifi connection will drop out intermittently. All of a sudden, my Skype call will drop and I will not be able to load any webpages. This usually lasts between 10-30 seconds. Then everything will be fine again. This sometimes happens 5 times within a 10 minute period. When this happens, the wifi indicator in the taskbar does not change and still indicates everything is okay. However, sometimes when I restart my computer, the wifi will show the yellow limited connection triangle, and the only fix when that happens is to reset my router. It's worth nothing that through all this, every other device in my home is fine internet-wise.

Weirdly enough, more often than not, the dropping out of the wifi connection will happen at the exact same time that my Chrome browser will freeze and say it's not responding. There are however times that the wifi will drop out and Chrome will be fine and there are times that Chrome will freeze and become non-responsive but the wifi is okay.

I suspect these things may have something to do with the fact that in my task manager, I see that sometimes there is very high disk and/or CPU usage. I don't know how normal this is, but all the time, the process "System" (or ntoskrnl.exe) is using between 20-30% CPU. And as I sit here typing this, I went into task manager to take a look and saw something I've never seen before: "Windows Host Process (Rundll32)" was causing close to 100% disk and CPU usage, before suddenly dropping off again. Not sure if this is relevant or not.

I have tried so many things to fix this in the past few weeks. Tried rolling back the update, and was still having the problem, so decided to just come back to the current Windows version. Tried updating all drivers, disabled Superfetch, ran multiple malware scans, ran a couple disk optimization programs, specifically CCleaner and Advanced SystemCare. Tried a few other things involving the registry that I can't specifically remember. Nothing has worked.

One last pretty minor problem I want to mention: ever since the Anniversary update, whenever I fullscreen a Youtube video or my VLC media player, the taskbar will stay above the video and won't go away. Now this problem DID go away when I rolled back the update, so it may be a matter of waiting for another update to fix it.

Any help would be so appreciated. This is a daily problem that is driving me crazy. The total freeze happens 2-3 times a day, sometimes more, and the wifi dropout can happen 20-30 times a day, if not more. Thank you all so much in advance.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*1. Is this not the same computer as on your previous topic*

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A6-6310 APU with AMD Radeon R4 Graphics, AMD64 Family 22 Model 48 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 7096 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon(TM) R4 Graphics, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 943692 MB, Free - 390420 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., Inspiron 3541
Antivirus: Panda Free Antivirus, Updated and Enabled

which then had windows 8.1 and presumably has now been upgraded to 10

2. The system information is taken from your previous topic here
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...ngly-distorted-then-stops-altogether.1140418/

3. However ON this topic - the one I am replying to you say


> I have had this laptop for almost two years *and have had no problems until the recent Anniversary update*


4. So it does appear that the laptop has not been problem free
As you never replied to your earlier topic - what please was the solution

5. In respect of this topic


> ran a couple disk optimization programs, specifically CCleaner and Advanced SystemCare.


Both are the kiss of death to windows 10 - sooner or later
Often sooner and although CCleaner has its place and does an excellent job for the purpose of which it was intended
It is NOT a system maintenance tool as far as 10 is concerned

6. I have no idea if anyone else will reply to assist but I cannot help until you uninstall Advanced System Care AND any other third party system maintenance tools - make it go faster - system boosters etc.

7. When you have done that and if you wish my advice and help in analysing the problem please post

8. DO not please be annoyed by the above, trying to analyse and sort problems on Windows 10 is a complete waste of time whilst such tools are installed.


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, this is the same computer as my last post. I do not remember how the problem I had before was fixed. I think that it basically fixed itself. Never had any problems with audio since.

I have uninstalled Advanced SystemCare. I am in no way annoyed by your advice. I am very willing to take direction from someone way more knowledgeable than myself. Further help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go to the Microsoft flag
open admin command prompt
type
sfc /scannow

press enter
if on the first run it reports some violations could not be fixed reboot and run again
what does it report please on the second run


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

On the first run, it said "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations." Ran it again just in case, and got the same result.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

run this please
cmd prompt
type
ipconfig /all

then when the results appear right click top bar of cmd window
edit - select all
right click again - edit - copy
paste to reply

Also go here
download Mini tool box
check ONLY the item
installed programs
when you then click go
it will place a txt file on the desktop
OPEN that with notepad
edit select all
edit copy
and again paste to reply

Each edit copy and paste must be done separately to get the paste on the reply


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.14393]
(c) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DaltonsComputer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-E6-E2-1B-2E-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1E-BB-58-28-8E-41
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1705 802.11b/g/n (2.4GHZ)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 4C-BB-58-28-8E-41
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2605:a000:f340:200:394a:aea0:ca2e:a551(Preferred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2605:a000:f340:200:d451:eea0:c4dc:4af2(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::394a:aea0:ca2e:a551%16(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 27, 2016 4:07:16 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 28, 2016 2:37:19 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::aeec:80ff:fe28:bc67%16
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 72137560
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-DE-7E-C7-74-E6-E2-1B-2E-85
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B9E62313-5896-491A-8A86-5E258944DD4A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:20fb:2096:3f57:fffc(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::20fb:2096:3f57:fffc%2(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 385875968
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-DE-7E-C7-74-E6-E2-1B-2E-85
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\WINDOWS\system32>

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 17-06-2016
Ran by Dalton (administrator) on 28-10-2016 at 14:22:58
Running from "C:\Users\Dalton\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 10 Home (X64)
Model: Inspiron 3541 Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

µTorrent (HKCU\...\uTorrent) (Version: 3.4.9.42606 - BitTorrent Inc.)
Adobe Acrobat Reader DC (HKLM-x32\...\{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AC0F074E4100}) (Version: 15.020.20039 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe AIR (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe AIR) (Version: 22.0.0.153 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Flash Player 23 NPAPI (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player NPAPI) (Version: 23.0.0.205 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Flash Player 23 PPAPI (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player PPAPI) (Version: 23.0.0.205 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
AMD Install Manager (HKLM\...\AMD Catalyst Install Manager) (Version: 9.0.000.6 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
AMD Quick Stream (HKLM\...\{E9EED4AE-682B-4501-9574-D09A21717599}_is1) (Version: 3.10.4.0 - AppEx Networks)
AMD Radeon Settings (HKLM\...\WUCCCApp) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
Apple Application Support (32-bit) (HKLM-x32\...\{29DB9165-5FC1-48F0-9188-26123F526848}) (Version: 5.0.1 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Application Support (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{5905C8CF-1C88-4478-A48E-4E458AD1BC7E}) (Version: 5.0.1 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Mobile Device Support (HKLM\...\{D4D86CB2-2370-4691-8272-3869EDED6C64}) (Version: 10.0.0.18 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Software Update (HKLM-x32\...\{56EC47AA-5813-4FF6-8E75-544026FBEA83}) (Version: 2.2.0.150 - Apple Inc.)
Audacity 2.1.0 (HKLM-x32\...\Audacity_is1) (Version: 2.1.0 - Audacity Team)
Bonjour (HKLM\...\{56DDDFB8-7F79-4480-89D5-25E1F52AB28F}) (Version: 3.1.0.1 - Apple Inc.)
calibre (HKLM-x32\...\{263E62B9-CB1E-4864-A8A7-37DEAC651484}) (Version: 2.63.0 - Kovid Goyal)
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization BR (HKLM\...\{118C2119-84B6-E32C-63E2-B56DBCF41CE5}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization BR (HKLM\...\{51F85784-6799-5CA3-97B2-2E5904FC3E58}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization BR (HKLM\...\{55A4D3AB-C8DF-26B2-89A8-7E16E1E40700}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHS (HKLM\...\{365AEAB2-4CF3-7CBB-0DAC-E9E14B688E65}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHS (HKLM\...\{5A083A57-10D6-D4E5-292C-F274870E73A4}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHS (HKLM\...\{8E6F5592-ED7E-9C50-74AC-BF417B1FE291}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHT (HKLM\...\{7ABC6D83-816E-6D48-E65D-B0CEDD294E4E}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHT (HKLM\...\{AD28960A-6190-C991-C964-308B86EAA2E2}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHT (HKLM\...\{DF0D7C1C-72B6-9FFB-DF66-B3720237BB80}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CS (HKLM\...\{238F6F6F-2544-86CF-3AB6-2CDADAB58CF0}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CS (HKLM\...\{84C3F2C5-F7B2-2F08-CDF4-79EF7CC55D74}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CS (HKLM\...\{C3EE628C-7394-FE2C-0C90-C05284EB528D}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DA (HKLM\...\{0E8A3B17-D603-B1B6-C205-1685EBDD23E9}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DA (HKLM\...\{2F544F46-5F6E-97BB-3550-A0242A3C5754}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DA (HKLM\...\{EC688BD0-240D-AE40-55F3-234E54919AE6}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DE (HKLM\...\{1E7D3072-1D28-E33A-99DF-85D9F7ECD06E}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DE (HKLM\...\{E27224E3-7913-DA1E-5B08-9BEEC8FEE3D1}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DE (HKLM\...\{FC4086D6-E345-5F43-08BB-280FB57DAF49}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization EL (HKLM\...\{95A52FC1-C728-841D-1BFC-CC793B77B0A4}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization EL (HKLM\...\{BA26B70C-3D8C-2D14-4122-211FB3E6F691}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization EL (HKLM\...\{F8EBE530-A4D5-BF51-F623-3787E6B8A878}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization ES (HKLM\...\{42FBD43F-DE53-6D4D-5134-E3C93B45CBEF}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization ES (HKLM\...\{5FEACE78-C338-9AED-FF05-7DE7E273C774}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization ES (HKLM\...\{A22CDEBA-6DB5-12CD-F6CE-6238C2D78363}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FI (HKLM\...\{A3795528-F572-6314-C4E3-EE9DAF0FBF02}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FI (HKLM\...\{AC85CF50-9A55-0103-ADBF-365C37603AA4}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FI (HKLM\...\{C0BFC67D-E447-02C8-6046-C078DFE9EC97}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FR (HKLM\...\{4853A56D-7931-A08B-5BA7-8E2D61043DF9}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FR (HKLM\...\{94C72EBE-2908-F0AC-62DA-D61951830F8F}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FR (HKLM\...\{B349892D-B015-033C-4CA8-3635E6B655D7}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization HU (HKLM\...\{5B987681-3652-492B-6A11-E02AC0FE5959}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization HU (HKLM\...\{B28CF677-E2C8-12CA-52BB-19B6F066D36A}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization HU (HKLM\...\{BE8D6AB1-3049-2F0C-67FA-00C0A5D321A3}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization IT (HKLM\...\{26567561-DFB2-2B63-9BA8-6A490ED37016}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization IT (HKLM\...\{43F6D22B-E0E9-EE90-9B62-1C5FC5D15A55}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization IT (HKLM\...\{86BFE5B4-1FCE-3C02-6373-92B1AE6431E8}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization JA (HKLM\...\{0742432E-42D9-2240-4CA1-8595CCCBAA77}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization JA (HKLM\...\{0809FEC1-EF86-51E9-8210-DC1B1BDB6745}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization JA (HKLM\...\{D4490E0F-8E7B-1097-B56A-7643C75F1C28}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization KO (HKLM\...\{5FD706FF-6AD8-E372-A35A-879409982655}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization KO (HKLM\...\{DAB44116-0266-C65B-B643-AC11217C3041}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization KO (HKLM\...\{EAEAA839-44F4-22DF-D1CC-88C3B2A3D4B1}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NL (HKLM\...\{3AF70346-52C7-0334-606F-118D1C1CB7A2}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NL (HKLM\...\{A3973655-E448-4A1B-477C-988A79D132D9}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NL (HKLM\...\{A4E7CA0C-84EB-5E29-2F04-06C4E4790C2F}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NO (HKLM\...\{53AE8AC7-5213-67AF-0DC0-CED696B77643}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NO (HKLM\...\{59D2664C-949B-7FA7-9880-ECB993B6616A}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NO (HKLM\...\{6DC92550-D065-4B36-C4D3-D8D7A702A7A7}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization PL (HKLM\...\{970A40CA-46AB-986C-1798-976ED0EA00FA}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization PL (HKLM\...\{B2A83706-3F14-1532-20CD-B4EE715A8945}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization PL (HKLM\...\{DC9DFCBF-87DA-892C-6151-99CC9EF46E3E}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization RU (HKLM\...\{44ED2CDA-4197-E9E9-B328-26E1FB749116}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization RU (HKLM\...\{4707CBFC-8ED4-463E-0FF9-DE86F4A743E9}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization RU (HKLM\...\{C1EFF2A2-DF4A-F6D1-B99C-1ED194AE9E78}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization SV (HKLM\...\{3450566C-4561-0EE8-B1AB-D5C79CCE8D2C}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization SV (HKLM\...\{46EB68BE-8AAC-8C2B-7284-8DEDE6B5CD2A}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization SV (HKLM\...\{C14A3A5B-8A86-C239-37D7-158211778C54}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TH (HKLM\...\{7A6E431B-CF43-EC3E-FD7E-0A0AAB1B25FC}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TH (HKLM\...\{A50C89BC-8D8E-8828-824A-7171F6D583D5}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TH (HKLM\...\{FCE8438C-3272-D63F-479F-670F082B294B}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TR (HKLM\...\{0B5633F0-C415-2F08-671E-4C9E2FAACD45}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TR (HKLM\...\{25D1751E-7CA2-5F6D-0125-0A16E47AF9FE}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TR (HKLM\...\{89A1F076-19B8-A2B1-D5A3-E8247EFAF157}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
ComicRack v0.9.178 (HKLM\...\ComicRack) (Version: v0.9.178 - cYo Soft)
D3DX10 (HKLM-x32\...\{E09C4DB7-630C-4F06-A631-8EA7239923AF}) (Version: 15.4.2368.0902 - Microsoft) Hidden
Dell Backup and Recovery (HKLM-x32\...\{0ED7EE95-6A97-47AA-AD73-152C08A15B04}) (Version: 1.9.2.8 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Customer Connect (HKLM-x32\...\{35BEC446-269E-42E4-8EED-191A38CCFF3D}) (Version: 1.4.10.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Digital Delivery (HKLM-x32\...\{D850CB7E-72BC-4510-BA4F-48932BFAB295}) (Version: 2.9.901.0 - Dell Products, LP)
Dell Product Registration (HKLM-x32\...\{24F2AD94-CC1B-4294-B184-D4D31A3186A7}) (Version: 2.42.0012 - Aviata Inc.)
Dell System Detect (HKCU\...\58d94f3ce2c27db0) (Version: 7.9.0.10 - Dell)
Dell Touchpad (HKLM\...\SynTPDeinstKey) (Version: 18.1.2.0 - Synaptics Incorporated)
Dell Update (HKLM-x32\...\{865DEA2F-E2A1-4A23-8CB7-5C2C322DE3D9}) (Version: 1.8.1136.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dell WLAN and Bluetooth Client Installation (HKLM-x32\...\{28006915-2739-4EBE-B5E8-49B25D32EB33}) (Version: 10.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dropbox (HKCU\...\Dropbox) (Version: 12.4.22 - Dropbox, Inc.)
DSC/AA Factory Installer (HKLM\...\{F7A70D00-F283-45C8-B163-49EC365D7E27}) (Version: 3.5.6426.22 - PC-Doctor, Inc.) Hidden
Free Audio Converter (HKLM-x32\...\Free Audio Converter_is1) (Version: 5.0.78.328 - DVDVideoSoft Ltd.)
Free MP4 Video Converter (HKLM-x32\...\Free MP4 Video Converter_is1) (Version: 5.0.89.530 - Digital Wave Ltd)
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 54.0.2840.71 - Google Inc.)
Google Photos Backup (HKCU\...\Google Photos Backup) (Version: 1.1.2.13 - Google, Inc.)
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{60EC980A-BDA2-4CB6-A427-B07A5498B4CA}) (Version: 1.3.31.5 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}) (Version: 1.3.25.11 - Google Inc.) Hidden
iCloud (HKLM\...\{CE29BC77-C5AE-49D8-A8C0-FDAF6ACF74DF}) (Version: 6.0.1.41 - Apple Inc.)
iTunes (HKLM\...\{9946A4F7-E0FD-4A33-82D1-06CBFFBBB9F9}) (Version: 12.5.1.21 - Apple Inc.)
Java 8 Update 111 (HKLM-x32\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F32180111F0}) (Version: 8.0.1110.14 - Oracle Corporation)
Last.fm Scrobbler 2.1.37 (HKLM-x32\...\LastFM_is1) (Version: - Last.fm)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 2.0.4.1028 (HKLM-x32\...\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware_is1) (Version: 2.0.4.1028 - Malwarebytes Corporation)
Microsoft Office 365 ProPlus - en-us (HKLM\...\O365ProPlusRetail - en-us) (Version: 16.0.6965.2092 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Silverlight (HKLM\...\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}) (Version: 5.1.50901.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (HKLM-x32\...\{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}) (Version: 3.1.0000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}) (Version: 8.0.61001 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (HKLM\...\{ad8a2fa1-06e7-4b0d-927d-6e54b3d31028}) (Version: 8.0.61000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM\...\{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (HKLM-x32\...\{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}) (Version: 9.0.30729.4148 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.50727 (HKLM-x32\...\{15134cb0-b767-4960-a911-f2d16ae54797}) (Version: 11.0.50727.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{ca67548a-5ebe-413a-b50c-4b9ceb6d66c6}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.50727 (HKLM-x32\...\{22154f09-719a-4619-bb71-5b3356999fbf}) (Version: 11.0.50727.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{33d1fd90-4274-48a1-9bc1-97e33d9c2d6f}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x64) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{050d4fc8-5d48-4b8f-8972-47c82c46020f}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x86) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{f65db027-aff3-4070-886a-0d87064aabb1}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable (x86) - 14.0.24212 (HKLM-x32\...\{462f63a8-6347-4894-a1b3-dbfe3a4c981d}) (Version: 14.0.24212.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64) (HKLM\...\Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64)) (Version: 10.0.50903 - Microsoft Corporation)
Movie Maker (HKLM-x32\...\{38F03569-A636-4CF3-BDDE-032C8C251304}) (Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Movie Maker (HKLM-x32\...\{DD67BE4B-7E62-4215-AFA3-F123A800A389}) (Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Mozilla Firefox 49.0.2 (x86 en-US) (HKLM-x32\...\Mozilla Firefox 49.0.2 (x86 en-US)) (Version: 49.0.2 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM-x32\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 49.0.2.6136 - Mozilla)
My Dell (HKLM\...\PC-Doctor for Windows) (Version: 3.5.6426.22 - PC-Doctor, Inc.)
OEM Application Profile (HKLM-x32\...\{8F92E0CF-620B-5C20-F292-59C93567B06D}) (Version: 1.00.0000 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
Office 16 Click-to-Run Extensibility Component (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-008C-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.6965.2092 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Licensing Component (HKLM\...\{90160000-008F-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.6965.2092 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Localization Component (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-008C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.6965.2092 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
OpenOffice 4.1.3 (HKLM-x32\...\{EEA30AEB-8BA7-465B-85D4-098BB99733E7}) (Version: 4.13.9783 - Apache Software Foundation)
Opera Stable 39.0.2256.71 (HKLM-x32\...\Opera 39.0.2256.71) (Version: 39.0.2256.71 - Opera Software)
Opera Stable 41.0.2353.46 (HKLM-x32\...\Opera 41.0.2353.46) (Version: 41.0.2353.46 - Opera Software)
Plex Media Server (HKLM-x32\...\{33d48e3a-c66d-45f3-a607-9a77a93164d0}) (Version: 1.1.4.2757 - Plex, Inc.)
Plex Media Server (HKLM-x32\...\{8321A46B-5A07-4EE9-863B-BE9AA419992E}) (Version: 1.1.2757 - Plex, Inc.) Hidden
Police Quest - In Pursuit of The Death Angel (HKLM-x32\...\1207661263_is1) (Version: 2.1.0.10 - GOG.com)
Police Quest - SWAT (HKLM-x32\...\1207661473_is1) (Version: 2.1.0.49 - GOG.com)
Police Quest - SWAT 2 (HKLM-x32\...\1207661483_is1) (Version: 2.1.0.49 - GOG.com)
PS3 Media Server (HKLM-x32\...\PS3 Media Server) (Version: 1.90.1 - PS3 Media Server)
Qualcomm Atheros Bluetooth Suite (64) (HKLM\...\{A84A4FB1-D703-48DB-89E0-68B6499D2801}) (Version: 8.0.1.314 - Qualcomm Atheros Communications)
Quickset64 (HKLM\...\{87CF757E-C1F1-4D22-865C-00C6950B5258}) (Version: 11.1.18 - Dell Inc.)
QuickTime 7 (HKLM-x32\...\{627FFC10-CE0A-497F-BA2B-208CAC638010}) (Version: 7.77.80.95 - Apple Inc.)
Realtek Card Reader (HKLM-x32\...\{5BC2B5AB-80DE-4E83-B8CF-426902051D0A}) (Version: 10.0.10586.31225 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.1.7891 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
REAPER (x64) (HKLM\...\REAPER) (Version: - )
Skype™ 7.27 (HKLM-x32\...\{FC965A47-4839-40CA-B618-18F486F042C6}) (Version: 7.27.101 - Skype Technologies S.A.)
Spotify (HKCU\...\Spotify) (Version: 1.0.41.375.g040056ca - Spotify AB)
Stopping Plex (HKLM-x32\...\{C546E749-439C-469F-ADB0-8AECD2614DF1}) (Version: 1.1.2757 - Plex, Inc.) Hidden
TurboTop 2.7 (HKLM-x32\...\TurboTop_is1) (Version: 2.7.0.1 - Savard Software)
VLC media player (HKLM-x32\...\VLC media player) (Version: 2.2.4 - VideoLAN)
VSee (HKCU\...\VSee) (Version: 3.3.3.26910 - VSee Lab Inc)
VSO ConvertXToDVD (HKLM-x32\...\{CE1F93C0-4353-4C9D-84DA-AB4E7C63ED32}_is1) (Version: 5.2.0.13 - VSO Software)
VSO Downloader 4.5.0.16 (HKLM-x32\...\{A0D0BA9E-F1A6-44FF-AA14-03ED96B3D56D}_is1) (Version: 4.5.0.16 - VSO Software)
VUDU To Go (HKLM-x32\...\{4E8BE81C-CD02-CE90-E944-B90E834BEC46}) (Version: 2.2.6 - Vudu) Hidden
VUDU To Go (HKLM-x32\...\com.vudu.air.Downloader) (Version: 2.2.6 - Vudu)
Windows 10 Upgrade Assistant (HKLM-x32\...\{D5C69738-B486-402E-85AC-2456D98A64E4}) (Version: 1.4.9200.17362 - Microsoft Corporation)
Windows Live Essentials (HKLM-x32\...\WinLiveSuite) (Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation)
WinRAR 5.20 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\WinRAR archiver) (Version: 5.20.0 - win.rar GmbH)

**** End of log ****


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You have many different localization language versions of Catalyst Control Centre installed and a number of other items on the installed list that suggest you have acquired unwanted software
Very likely from your Torrent downloads
I know there are fully legal torrent downloads but often Torrents are packaged with unwanted additions.

*Please do not be annoyed by the following
IF ANY of the software - Office, Games or anything else are not legal licensed editions NOW is the time to say so, before we proceed*

You have installed
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 2.0.4.1028
open it please, update it and run a scan
When it has completed using the GUI
open the tab
history
scan log on left pane
select in main window
click export
copy to clipboard
paste to reply please


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

The only software I have that is not completely legitimate is VSO ConvertXToDVD. And maybe/probably WinRAR, but I can't remember for sure. Other than that, everything is completely legitimate.

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Scan Date: 10/28/2016
Scan Time: 7:59 PM
Logfile: 
Administrator: Yes

Version: 2.2.1.1043
Malware Database: v2016.10.28.10
Rootkit Database: v2016.09.26.02
License: Free
Malware Protection: Disabled
Malicious Website Protection: Disabled
Self-protection: Disabled

OS: Windows 10
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: Dalton

Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 393920
Time Elapsed: 49 min, 55 sec

Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Disabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Enabled
PUM: Enabled

Processes: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Modules: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys: 13
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\APPID\{28FF42B8-A0DA-4BE5-9B81-E26DD59B350A}, Quarantined, [5d3dc7d787139c9add5e64a6cb3af907], 
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\APPID\{28FF42B8-A0DA-4BE5-9B81-E26DD59B350A}, Quarantined, [5d3dc7d787139c9add5e64a6cb3af907], 
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\APPID\{28FF42B8-A0DA-4BE5-9B81-E26DD59B350A}, Quarantined, [5d3dc7d787139c9add5e64a6cb3af907], 
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKU\S-1-5-21-906661168-1335087867-3702059319-1002\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\EXT\SETTINGS\{10ECCE17-29B5-4880-A8F5-EAD298611484}, Quarantined, [d0caa5f9405ad85e78087c7abb49ba46], 
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\APPID\REI_AxControl.DLL, Quarantined, [3961a5f923772214b4c0cb2ba95bcf31], 
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\TYPELIB\{FA6468D2-FAA4-4951-A53B-2A5CF9CC0A36}\1.0, Quarantined, [79219e00eeac082e98a82bdfd3324eb2], 
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\APPID\REI_AxControl.DLL, Quarantined, [f4a62e70bcde1422076d23d3d13333cd], 
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\TYPELIB\{FA6468D2-FAA4-4951-A53B-2A5CF9CC0A36}\1.0, Quarantined, [0496e0be0298c373b8880cfe45c015eb], 
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKLM\SOFTWARE\REIMAGE\Reimage Repair, Quarantined, [21797a243f5b3204c0bffb1c0cf939c7], 
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\APPID\REI_AxControl.DLL, Quarantined, [2c6e5e4034662610086cf8fed2324ab6], 
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\TYPELIB\{FA6468D2-FAA4-4951-A53B-2A5CF9CC0A36}\1.0, Quarantined, [23771a84f3a715213d035bafbc49bf41], 
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKU\S-1-5-21-906661168-1335087867-3702059319-1002\SOFTWARE\LOCAL APPWIZARD-GENERATED APPLICATIONS\Reimage - Windows Problem Relief., Quarantined, [ccce3569f1a938fe295548aed034dd23], 
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKU\S-1-5-21-906661168-1335087867-3702059319-1002\SOFTWARE\REIMAGE\PC REPAIR, Quarantined, [3b5f6935435748eee59a817521e3fc04],

Registry Values: 5
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\TYPELIB\{FA6468D2-FAA4-4951-A53B-2A5CF9CC0A36}\1.0, REI_AxControl 1.0 Type Library, Quarantined, [79219e00eeac082e98a82bdfd3324eb2]
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKLM\SOFTWARE\CLASSES\WOW6432NODE\TYPELIB\{FA6468D2-FAA4-4951-A53B-2A5CF9CC0A36}\1.0, REI_AxControl 1.0 Type Library, Quarantined, [0496e0be0298c373b8880cfe45c015eb]
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKLM\SOFTWARE\WOW6432NODE\CLASSES\TYPELIB\{FA6468D2-FAA4-4951-A53B-2A5CF9CC0A36}\1.0, REI_AxControl 1.0 Type Library, Quarantined, [23771a84f3a715213d035bafbc49bf41]
PUP.Optional.VulnerableDellSystemDetect, HKU\S-1-5-21-906661168-1335087867-3702059319-1002\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\WINDOWS\CURRENTVERSION\RUN|DellSystemDetect, C:\Users\Dalton\AppData\Local\Apps\2.0\3DE4VENW.PJ2\YVXCPQ5H.YX1\dell..tion_6d0a76327dca4869_0007.0009_d84bde3ab35e468d\DellSystemDetect.exe 4zZn5oeQk9WMM5ZBt7fsYA==, Quarantined, [82182a747624b18560e2d7ff62a1d828]
PUP.Optional.Reimage, HKU\S-1-5-21-906661168-1335087867-3702059319-1002\SOFTWARE\REIMAGE\PC REPAIR|QuitMessage, , Quarantined, [3b5f6935435748eee59a817521e3fc04]

Registry Data: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files: 1
PUP.Optional.SpeedItUp, C:\Windows\Reimage.ini, Quarantined, [a0fa8519762480b6714f33cbdc2849b7],

Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

download this driver
http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/ViewBasket.aspx
click basket top right

and install
reboot and test wireless

IF this


> The only software I have that is not completely legitimate is VSO ConvertXToDVD


means it is not the free or trial version either from VSO or from some other site offering the download, but a full version using some manner of `crack`
for the key that would be supplied if you bought the full version
Then UNINSTALL it as this site does not support the use of any software in breach of the licensing conditions


> Because we do not support pirated software, we may request that you provide validation to confirm that your copy of Windows or other software is not pirated. If you are unable or unwilling to provide this validation, your thread may be closed.


from our rules

I am signing off now I am in the UK
Back about 1900 hrs UK time


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

When I click on the link you provided, I get this message:

The website has encountered a problem
[Error number: 8DDD000F]
File or directory not found. The page you are looking for cannot be found. It might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.

I will uninstall that program now.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try this link
http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/home.aspx

type in search
Dell 1705
select this entry
Qualcomm Atheros Communications driver update for Dell Wireless 1705 Bluetooth

then download and install

Are you still using Panda Anti Virus
If not which AV are you using now


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

It appears that the driver that site is offering is the one I already have installed. I went into device manager and looked at the bluetooth device and it says the driver version is 10.0.1.7, the same one the site is offering. If I still need to download and install this, how do I install after downloading?

I am not still using Panda. I now use Windows Defender


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go network and sharing centre
on left pane change adapter settings
on main window right click the icon for the wireless
click properties
on the window that appears scroll down the white section
uncheck Internet Protocol version IPv6

click OK
open it again and this time in the white window select
IPv4
click the properties button
on the window that opens
what is shown for obtain IP address and
obtain dns server

is that selected and automatic
or is use following completed for dns

After unchecking IPv6 and posting what is set for IPv4
reboot and test wireless connection

Also run a scan with defender and if it finds anything post log


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

Both IP address and DNS server are set for automatic. I will now reboot and run defender.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If the wifi is still poor and the Defender scan did NOT find anything try this
Step 1. Open Control Panel and select *Power Options.*

Step 2. Select *Change plan settings *under* Balanced (recommended)*.

Step 3. Click *Change advanced power settings*.

Step 4. In the *Power Options* dialog box, expand *Wireless Adapter Settings*.

Step 5. Expand *Power Saving Mode*.

Step 6. Select *Maximum Performance*.


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

I am running a full defender scan which is taking quite a long time, so i will still report back with those results, but the power option settings you mentioned are already set to maximum performance.

Even after I unchecked IPv6 and rebooted, my wifi has dropped out once. And I am still having total freezes. Two or three have happened in the past hour. They all only lasted for maybe 5 seconds though.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Run a quick scan
a full scan will take hours
ASC will more than likely have deleted defenders scan record fooling it in to believing that a scan has never been run


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

Defender scan found nothing


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you able to connect hard wired by Ethernet cable
Only so that we can attempt another solution but still have a connection


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes I am able to do this.

I want to take this time to tell you that I am extremely appreciative of your continued time and effort in helping me try to solve this very frustrating problem. I am extremely grateful. Thank you


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
appreciated
lets hope I can find the cause

When you have a connection by Ethernet
go to network and sharing centre
on left pane
change adapter settings
then select wireless adapter
right click
click disable
then right click again and
click properties
on the window that opens
click the configure button
then click the driver tab
then click uninstall
then click to check delete driver software for this device
ignore the warning and proceed

REBOOT
back to network and sharing
right click adapter
click properties
click configure button again
driver tab
update driver
select search internet etc

reboot
back to network and sharing
right click wireless adapter
click enable

disable Ethernet
test wireless
click configure button again


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

Immediately after I did this, the wifi connected fine, I shut my laptop to move it back to where I normally use it, I opened it, and the wifi indicator showed the yellow limited connection triangle, but it corrected itself within a few seconds. Not sure if that had to do with the driver having just been installed and it needed some time to adjust or something, or if that means that nothing has changed. If the wifi drops out again, I will let you know. There's no way to know when it's going to happen, it's always random


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I would think it was moving the laptop
However we will not know until you test it
Even if it is working there is more to do
Lets see how the wireless is and then we can address the other issues


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

Just now, as I was using Chrome, it froze and became non-responsive. Simultaneously, the yellow limited connection triangle popped up on the wifi indicator. I switched to my open Opera browser and tried to load a webpage and couldn't. Just ten seconds later, Chrome became responsive and the yellow triangle went away, both happening at exactly the same time.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

When did you get the anniversary update please
within the last ten days or way before


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

Way before. Roughly a month ago


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I propose this
A REPAIR install of windows 10
If you follow the instructions you will not lose anything - by way of apps, personal data etc.
You go here and download to your desktop the ISO file for your windows
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
so you are using the tool to create an ISO file
choose the correct version and bit and language

You are then going to right click that ISO file and mount it - that will result in a virtual DVD drive
To mount the ISO file:


Go to the location where the ISO file is saved, right-click the ISO file and select *Properties*.
On the General tab, click *Change…* and select Windows Explorer for the program you would like to use to open ISO files and select *Apply*.
Right-click the ISO file and select *Mount*.
Double-click the ISO file to view the files within it. Double-click *setup.exe* to start Windows 10 setup.
HOWEVER before mounting and clicking setup you MUST follow this
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/16397-repair-install-windows-10-place-upgrade.html
in respect of preparation
secure boot etc.




You then FOLLOW EXACTLY the instructions
Take your time please
There are no prizes for speed and an error could throw the operation to the wind
I always recommend a backup of anything important to a flash pen or preferably a complete system image to an external drive
However following the recommendations which I have posted before on this site people have risked it without, when they did not have an external drive
and all has been OK

THAT of curse does not mean that it will be and you must decide if you wish to take the chance without a backup/image


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

I am downloading the ISO file right now, which is taking a considerable amount of time. In the meantime, I am just curious: how is this repair install different from going to settings -> recovery -> reset this PC and choosing keep my files? That is something I tried prior to posting here, and when I did that, I got an error that said the PC could not be reset. I am hoping this repair install will maybe be a little stronger than that and be able to successfully "reset" my PC


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You cannot reset windows 10 without either the installation media or a recovery drive, as to do so re installs windows
You can reset to factory condition on an OEM computer but that resets to what was installed when it was sold
*So which reset did you try*

The repair install I am recommending will as the link explains keep everything

I do presume that because of the wireless connection problems you are downloading this ISO on the hard wired connection
If not you should and my apologies for not mentioning this


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

All I know is that I went to settings -> recovery -> reset this PC and chose the option "keep all my files" and then got an error message that it couldn't be reset.

But anyway, I have done the repair install, and within 20 minutes of using the computer after the install was done, wifi dropped out twice.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

As I said you cannot reset it without the install media in one form or another so if you were trying without that is the reason for the message that it cannot be reset

Is this aspect of the problem still occurring


> I have had this laptop for almost two years and have had no problems until the recent Anniversary update. *Ever since then, the computer will sometimes totally freeze. When this happens, I press the caps lock button on my keyboard and its light won't even come on. This total freeze sometimes lasts for 30 seconds, sometimes for 10 minutes, and sometimes doesn't unfreeze even after 30 minutes of waiting. If/when it does finally unfreeze, my caps lock light will suddenly turn on and everything on the screen will slowly but surely become usable again.*


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

Since doing the repair install, it has happened once, lasting for about two seconds. This aspect of the problem has gotten much better since it started happening. When it started happening, it wasn't uncommon for the freezes to last 20-30 minutes, but for the past week or two, it's more common for the freezes to only last five or ten seconds, and they've been happening more infrequently, and so honestly it's not that big a problem for me anymore. The dropping wifi is definitely the more frustrating of the problems at this point.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go device manager
open network adapters
right click the wireless adapter
click properties
on the window that opens
click the details tab

it should open on
hardware lds if it does not use drop arrow to select that
right click select all
right click copy
and paste to reply as here

PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_25611814&REV_00
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&SUBSYS_25611814
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0301&CC_0280


Note yours will NOT be the same


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0036&SUBSYS_020C1028&REV_01
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0036&SUBSYS_020C1028
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0036&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0036&CC_0280


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

connect hard wired

https://www.atheros-drivers.com/qualcomm-atheros-download-drivers-nr-309-with-code-4311.html
*download and save the file on the hard wired connection*

disable wireless connection
uninstall driver
install the one above

reboot
IGNORE any warning about this driver being older than the one installed


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

The link you provided redirects me to the atheros drivers homepage


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry it is the right one but I thought the link would stay on the correct page
https://www.atheros-drivers.com/download-driver-nr-309-for-atheros-AR956x-and-Windows10.html
click the download button as on my screenshot








Lots of people have had problems with that Dell driver on windows 10
I managed to establish that it is an Atheros chip

So using the info you sent from the driver tab and searching it is I think this








give it a try


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

Installed the driver, was very hopeful about that being the fix, wifi dropped out 30 minutes later.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

GO back to network and sharing centre
change adapter settings
select wireless adapter
right click
properties
in the listing
do you have
AMD Quick Stream - may be called AQS
if so select it and then click uninstall

exit out
reboot and try again


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

I do not see AMD Quick Stream in that listing, but right after I did the repair install I got a taskbar notification that said something like "AMD Quick Stream could not be installed correctly", which I ignored. I have had other AMD Quick Stream error notifications in the past as well


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go programs and features
which amd items are listed please
a sceenshot would be ideal


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm assuming I should uninstall Quick Stream from here?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

yes
and then reboot and test
please go back to minitool box and send another installed program list


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 17-06-2016
Ran by Dalton (administrator) on 01-11-2016 at 14:12:59
Running from "C:\Users\Dalton\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 10 Home (X64)
Model: Inspiron 3541 Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

µTorrent (HKCU\...\uTorrent) (Version: 3.4.9.42606 - BitTorrent Inc.)
Adobe Acrobat Reader DC (HKLM-x32\...\{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AC0F074E4100}) (Version: 15.020.20039 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe AIR (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe AIR) (Version: 22.0.0.153 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Flash Player 23 NPAPI (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player NPAPI) (Version: 23.0.0.205 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Flash Player 23 PPAPI (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player PPAPI) (Version: 23.0.0.205 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
AMD Install Manager (HKLM\...\AMD Catalyst Install Manager) (Version: 9.0.000.6 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
AMD Settings (HKLM\...\WUCCCApp) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
Apple Application Support (32-bit) (HKLM-x32\...\{F2871C89-C8A5-42EE-8D45-0F02506385A6}) (Version: 5.1 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Application Support (64-bit) (HKLM\...\{9BC93467-75D1-4AA4-BD58-D9C51D88DFAB}) (Version: 5.1 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Mobile Device Support (HKLM\...\{55BB2110-FB43-49B3-93F4-945A0CFB0A6C}) (Version: 10.0.1.3 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Software Update (HKLM-x32\...\{56EC47AA-5813-4FF6-8E75-544026FBEA83}) (Version: 2.2.0.150 - Apple Inc.)
Audacity 2.1.0 (HKLM-x32\...\Audacity_is1) (Version: 2.1.0 - Audacity Team)
Bonjour (HKLM\...\{56DDDFB8-7F79-4480-89D5-25E1F52AB28F}) (Version: 3.1.0.1 - Apple Inc.)
calibre (HKLM-x32\...\{263E62B9-CB1E-4864-A8A7-37DEAC651484}) (Version: 2.63.0 - Kovid Goyal)
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization BR (HKLM\...\{118C2119-84B6-E32C-63E2-B56DBCF41CE5}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization BR (HKLM\...\{51F85784-6799-5CA3-97B2-2E5904FC3E58}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization BR (HKLM\...\{55A4D3AB-C8DF-26B2-89A8-7E16E1E40700}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHS (HKLM\...\{365AEAB2-4CF3-7CBB-0DAC-E9E14B688E65}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHS (HKLM\...\{5A083A57-10D6-D4E5-292C-F274870E73A4}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHS (HKLM\...\{8E6F5592-ED7E-9C50-74AC-BF417B1FE291}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHT (HKLM\...\{7ABC6D83-816E-6D48-E65D-B0CEDD294E4E}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHT (HKLM\...\{AD28960A-6190-C991-C964-308B86EAA2E2}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CHT (HKLM\...\{DF0D7C1C-72B6-9FFB-DF66-B3720237BB80}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CS (HKLM\...\{238F6F6F-2544-86CF-3AB6-2CDADAB58CF0}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CS (HKLM\...\{84C3F2C5-F7B2-2F08-CDF4-79EF7CC55D74}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization CS (HKLM\...\{C3EE628C-7394-FE2C-0C90-C05284EB528D}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DA (HKLM\...\{0E8A3B17-D603-B1B6-C205-1685EBDD23E9}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DA (HKLM\...\{2F544F46-5F6E-97BB-3550-A0242A3C5754}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DA (HKLM\...\{EC688BD0-240D-AE40-55F3-234E54919AE6}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DE (HKLM\...\{1E7D3072-1D28-E33A-99DF-85D9F7ECD06E}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DE (HKLM\...\{E27224E3-7913-DA1E-5B08-9BEEC8FEE3D1}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization DE (HKLM\...\{FC4086D6-E345-5F43-08BB-280FB57DAF49}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization EL (HKLM\...\{95A52FC1-C728-841D-1BFC-CC793B77B0A4}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization EL (HKLM\...\{BA26B70C-3D8C-2D14-4122-211FB3E6F691}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization EL (HKLM\...\{F8EBE530-A4D5-BF51-F623-3787E6B8A878}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization ES (HKLM\...\{42FBD43F-DE53-6D4D-5134-E3C93B45CBEF}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization ES (HKLM\...\{5FEACE78-C338-9AED-FF05-7DE7E273C774}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization ES (HKLM\...\{A22CDEBA-6DB5-12CD-F6CE-6238C2D78363}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FI (HKLM\...\{A3795528-F572-6314-C4E3-EE9DAF0FBF02}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FI (HKLM\...\{AC85CF50-9A55-0103-ADBF-365C37603AA4}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FI (HKLM\...\{C0BFC67D-E447-02C8-6046-C078DFE9EC97}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FR (HKLM\...\{4853A56D-7931-A08B-5BA7-8E2D61043DF9}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FR (HKLM\...\{94C72EBE-2908-F0AC-62DA-D61951830F8F}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization FR (HKLM\...\{B349892D-B015-033C-4CA8-3635E6B655D7}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization HU (HKLM\...\{5B987681-3652-492B-6A11-E02AC0FE5959}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization HU (HKLM\...\{B28CF677-E2C8-12CA-52BB-19B6F066D36A}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization HU (HKLM\...\{BE8D6AB1-3049-2F0C-67FA-00C0A5D321A3}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization IT (HKLM\...\{26567561-DFB2-2B63-9BA8-6A490ED37016}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization IT (HKLM\...\{43F6D22B-E0E9-EE90-9B62-1C5FC5D15A55}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization IT (HKLM\...\{86BFE5B4-1FCE-3C02-6373-92B1AE6431E8}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization JA (HKLM\...\{0742432E-42D9-2240-4CA1-8595CCCBAA77}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization JA (HKLM\...\{0809FEC1-EF86-51E9-8210-DC1B1BDB6745}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization JA (HKLM\...\{D4490E0F-8E7B-1097-B56A-7643C75F1C28}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization KO (HKLM\...\{5FD706FF-6AD8-E372-A35A-879409982655}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization KO (HKLM\...\{DAB44116-0266-C65B-B643-AC11217C3041}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization KO (HKLM\...\{EAEAA839-44F4-22DF-D1CC-88C3B2A3D4B1}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NL (HKLM\...\{3AF70346-52C7-0334-606F-118D1C1CB7A2}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NL (HKLM\...\{A3973655-E448-4A1B-477C-988A79D132D9}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NL (HKLM\...\{A4E7CA0C-84EB-5E29-2F04-06C4E4790C2F}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NO (HKLM\...\{53AE8AC7-5213-67AF-0DC0-CED696B77643}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NO (HKLM\...\{59D2664C-949B-7FA7-9880-ECB993B6616A}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization NO (HKLM\...\{6DC92550-D065-4B36-C4D3-D8D7A702A7A7}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization PL (HKLM\...\{970A40CA-46AB-986C-1798-976ED0EA00FA}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization PL (HKLM\...\{B2A83706-3F14-1532-20CD-B4EE715A8945}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization PL (HKLM\...\{DC9DFCBF-87DA-892C-6151-99CC9EF46E3E}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization RU (HKLM\...\{44ED2CDA-4197-E9E9-B328-26E1FB749116}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization RU (HKLM\...\{4707CBFC-8ED4-463E-0FF9-DE86F4A743E9}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization RU (HKLM\...\{C1EFF2A2-DF4A-F6D1-B99C-1ED194AE9E78}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization SV (HKLM\...\{3450566C-4561-0EE8-B1AB-D5C79CCE8D2C}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization SV (HKLM\...\{46EB68BE-8AAC-8C2B-7284-8DEDE6B5CD2A}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization SV (HKLM\...\{C14A3A5B-8A86-C239-37D7-158211778C54}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TH (HKLM\...\{7A6E431B-CF43-EC3E-FD7E-0A0AAB1B25FC}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TH (HKLM\...\{A50C89BC-8D8E-8828-824A-7171F6D583D5}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TH (HKLM\...\{FCE8438C-3272-D63F-479F-670F082B294B}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TR (HKLM\...\{0B5633F0-C415-2F08-671E-4C9E2FAACD45}) (Version: 2015.1129.2307.41591 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TR (HKLM\...\{25D1751E-7CA2-5F6D-0125-0A16E47AF9FE}) (Version: 2016.0624.1251.21301 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
Catalyst Control Center Next Localization TR (HKLM\...\{89A1F076-19B8-A2B1-D5A3-E8247EFAF157}) (Version: 2016.0916.1515.27418 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) Hidden
CCleaner (HKLM\...\CCleaner) (Version: 5.23 - Piriform)
ComicRack v0.9.178 (HKLM\...\ComicRack) (Version: v0.9.178 - cYo Soft)
D3DX10 (HKLM-x32\...\{E09C4DB7-630C-4F06-A631-8EA7239923AF}) (Version: 15.4.2368.0902 - Microsoft) Hidden
Dell Backup and Recovery (HKLM-x32\...\{0ED7EE95-6A97-47AA-AD73-152C08A15B04}) (Version: 1.9.2.8 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Customer Connect (HKLM-x32\...\{35BEC446-269E-42E4-8EED-191A38CCFF3D}) (Version: 1.4.10.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Digital Delivery (HKLM-x32\...\{D850CB7E-72BC-4510-BA4F-48932BFAB295}) (Version: 2.9.901.0 - Dell Products, LP)
Dell Product Registration (HKLM-x32\...\{24F2AD94-CC1B-4294-B184-D4D31A3186A7}) (Version: 2.42.0012 - Aviata Inc.)
Dell SupportAssist (HKLM\...\PC-Doctor for Windows) (Version: 1.3.6855.61 - Dell)
Dell System Detect (HKCU\...\58d94f3ce2c27db0) (Version: 7.9.0.10 - Dell)
Dell Touchpad (HKLM\...\SynTPDeinstKey) (Version: 18.1.2.0 - Synaptics Incorporated)
Dell Update (HKLM-x32\...\{865DEA2F-E2A1-4A23-8CB7-5C2C322DE3D9}) (Version: 1.8.1136.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dell WLAN and Bluetooth Client Installation (HKLM-x32\...\{28006915-2739-4EBE-B5E8-49B25D32EB33}) (Version: 10.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dropbox (HKCU\...\Dropbox) (Version: 13.4.21 - Dropbox, Inc.)
Free Audio Converter (HKLM-x32\...\Free Audio Converter_is1) (Version: 5.0.78.328 - DVDVideoSoft Ltd.)
Free MP4 Video Converter (HKLM-x32\...\Free MP4 Video Converter_is1) (Version: 5.0.89.530 - Digital Wave Ltd)
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 54.0.2840.71 - Google Inc.)
Google Photos Backup (HKCU\...\Google Photos Backup) (Version: 1.1.2.13 - Google, Inc.)
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{60EC980A-BDA2-4CB6-A427-B07A5498B4CA}) (Version: 1.3.31.5 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{A92DAB39-4E2C-4304-9AB6-BC44E68B55E2}) (Version: 1.3.25.11 - Google Inc.) Hidden
iCloud (HKLM\...\{CE29BC77-C5AE-49D8-A8C0-FDAF6ACF74DF}) (Version: 6.0.1.41 - Apple Inc.)
iTunes (HKLM\...\{F11677B7-0D8E-4F34-BEBB-6869FE861CDF}) (Version: 12.5.2.36 - Apple Inc.)
Java 8 Update 111 (HKLM-x32\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F32180111F0}) (Version: 8.0.1110.14 - Oracle Corporation)
Last.fm Scrobbler 2.1.37 (HKLM-x32\...\LastFM_is1) (Version: - Last.fm)
Microsoft Office 365 ProPlus - en-us (HKLM\...\O365ProPlusRetail - en-us) (Version: 16.0.6965.2092 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Silverlight (HKLM\...\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}) (Version: 5.1.50901.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (HKLM-x32\...\{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}) (Version: 3.1.0000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}) (Version: 8.0.61001 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) (HKLM\...\{ad8a2fa1-06e7-4b0d-927d-6e54b3d31028}) (Version: 8.0.61000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM\...\{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 (HKLM-x32\...\{1F1C2DFC-2D24-3E06-BCB8-725134ADF989}) (Version: 9.0.30729.4148 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM\...\{1D8E6291-B0D5-35EC-8441-6616F567A0F7}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 (HKLM-x32\...\{F0C3E5D1-1ADE-321E-8167-68EF0DE699A5}) (Version: 10.0.40219 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.50727 (HKLM-x32\...\{15134cb0-b767-4960-a911-f2d16ae54797}) (Version: 11.0.50727.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{ca67548a-5ebe-413a-b50c-4b9ceb6d66c6}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.50727 (HKLM-x32\...\{22154f09-719a-4619-bb71-5b3356999fbf}) (Version: 11.0.50727.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{33d1fd90-4274-48a1-9bc1-97e33d9c2d6f}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x64) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{050d4fc8-5d48-4b8f-8972-47c82c46020f}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Redistributable (x86) - 12.0.30501 (HKLM-x32\...\{f65db027-aff3-4070-886a-0d87064aabb1}) (Version: 12.0.30501.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable (x86) - 14.0.24212 (HKLM-x32\...\{462f63a8-6347-4894-a1b3-dbfe3a4c981d}) (Version: 14.0.24212.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64) (HKLM\...\Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64)) (Version: 10.0.50903 - Microsoft Corporation)
Movie Maker (HKLM-x32\...\{38F03569-A636-4CF3-BDDE-032C8C251304}) (Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Movie Maker (HKLM-x32\...\{DD67BE4B-7E62-4215-AFA3-F123A800A389}) (Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Mozilla Firefox 49.0.2 (x86 en-US) (HKLM-x32\...\Mozilla Firefox 49.0.2 (x86 en-US)) (Version: 49.0.2 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM-x32\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 49.0.2.6136 - Mozilla)
OEM Application Profile (HKLM-x32\...\{8F92E0CF-620B-5C20-F292-59C93567B06D}) (Version: 1.00.0000 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.)
Office 16 Click-to-Run Extensibility Component (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-008C-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.6965.2092 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Licensing Component (HKLM\...\{90160000-008F-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.6965.2092 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Localization Component (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-008C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.6965.2092 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
OpenOffice 4.1.3 (HKLM-x32\...\{EEA30AEB-8BA7-465B-85D4-098BB99733E7}) (Version: 4.13.9783 - Apache Software Foundation)
Opera Stable 39.0.2256.71 (HKLM-x32\...\Opera 39.0.2256.71) (Version: 39.0.2256.71 - Opera Software)
Opera Stable 41.0.2353.46 (HKLM-x32\...\Opera 41.0.2353.46) (Version: 41.0.2353.46 - Opera Software)
Plex Media Server (HKLM-x32\...\{33d48e3a-c66d-45f3-a607-9a77a93164d0}) (Version: 1.1.4.2757 - Plex, Inc.)
Plex Media Server (HKLM-x32\...\{8321A46B-5A07-4EE9-863B-BE9AA419992E}) (Version: 1.1.2757 - Plex, Inc.) Hidden
Police Quest - In Pursuit of The Death Angel (HKLM-x32\...\1207661263_is1) (Version: 2.1.0.10 - GOG.com)
Police Quest - SWAT (HKLM-x32\...\1207661473_is1) (Version: 2.1.0.49 - GOG.com)
Police Quest - SWAT 2 (HKLM-x32\...\1207661483_is1) (Version: 2.1.0.49 - GOG.com)
PS3 Media Server (HKLM-x32\...\PS3 Media Server) (Version: 1.90.1 - PS3 Media Server)
Qualcomm Atheros Bluetooth Suite (64) (HKLM\...\{A84A4FB1-D703-48DB-89E0-68B6499D2801}) (Version: 8.0.1.314 - Qualcomm Atheros Communications)
Quickset64 (HKLM\...\{87CF757E-C1F1-4D22-865C-00C6950B5258}) (Version: 11.1.18 - Dell Inc.)
QuickTime 7 (HKLM-x32\...\{627FFC10-CE0A-497F-BA2B-208CAC638010}) (Version: 7.77.80.95 - Apple Inc.)
Realtek Card Reader (HKLM-x32\...\{5BC2B5AB-80DE-4E83-B8CF-426902051D0A}) (Version: 10.0.10586.31225 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.1.7891 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
REAPER (x64) (HKLM\...\REAPER) (Version: - )
Skype™ 7.27 (HKLM-x32\...\{FC965A47-4839-40CA-B618-18F486F042C6}) (Version: 7.27.101 - Skype Technologies S.A.)
Spotify (HKCU\...\Spotify) (Version: 1.0.41.375.g040056ca - Spotify AB)
Stopping Plex (HKLM-x32\...\{C546E749-439C-469F-ADB0-8AECD2614DF1}) (Version: 1.1.2757 - Plex, Inc.) Hidden
TurboTop 2.7 (HKLM-x32\...\TurboTop_is1) (Version: 2.7.0.1 - Savard Software)
VLC media player (HKLM-x32\...\VLC media player) (Version: 2.2.4 - VideoLAN)
VSee (HKCU\...\VSee) (Version: 3.3.3.26910 - VSee Lab Inc)
VUDU To Go (HKLM-x32\...\{4E8BE81C-CD02-CE90-E944-B90E834BEC46}) (Version: 2.2.6 - Vudu) Hidden
VUDU To Go (HKLM-x32\...\com.vudu.air.Downloader) (Version: 2.2.6 - Vudu)
Windows 10 Upgrade Assistant (HKLM-x32\...\{D5C69738-B486-402E-85AC-2456D98A64E4}) (Version: 1.4.9200.17362 - Microsoft Corporation)
Windows Live Essentials (HKLM-x32\...\WinLiveSuite) (Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation)
WinRAR 5.20 (64-bit) (HKLM\...\WinRAR archiver) (Version: 5.20.0 - win.rar GmbH)

**** End of log ****


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

Also, wifi has dropped twice since uninstalling Quick Stream


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

The first time it dropped after the uninstall, the yellow triangle popped up and didn't go away, so I ran the Windows network diagnostic test, and the results are attached. I reset my router, and then it was fine, but dropped for a few seconds ten minutes later.

Also, not sure if this is relevant, but I've attached a picture of my device manager. All the "WAN miniport" items are sometimes there, sometimes not. No idea what they are and whether or not they're relevant.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This is becoming a nightmare but I am not yet about to give up
Use the hard wired connection see if the problem still occurs
this in only for testing purposes

When the wireless fails - is there any particular identifiable app use or browsing feature that causes it.


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

The earliest I will be able to use the hard wired connection for any amount of time is tomorrow, so I will do that.

As far as I can tell, there is nothing in particular that causes the fails. It has happened with three different browsers, during Skype calls and not during Skype calls, while watching Youtube videos and not. I haven't been able to discern any pattern.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am beginning to forget exactly what we have tried
I will read all through and post
in the meantime go control panel
devices and printers
right click the computer icon and click device installation settings
on that screen click
NOT to allow Microsoft to update drivers
This may just be the cause of the problem

Exit out of that saving or applying as required

Then go network and sharing centre
wireless adapter
properties
configure
do you have power management tab
if so and it is checked - uncheck allow computer to turn off power to this device

Now test it
If still no good go back to the same setting and this time select driver tab
is roll back driver available
if so select it
and then again test


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

After I installed the driver you gave me the link for, I immediately went to that option to not allow Microsoft to update drivers.

Before and after I installed that same driver, I also had unchecked allow computer to turn off power. That was something I had tried before posting here, and so I also applied it to the new driver.

Roll back driver is not available.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You have done well HOWEVER please tell me anything you do that it is not my suggestion
otherwise there is a chance albeit slight that we are working against each other
Clearly you are reading up on it otherwise you would not have known about device installation settings, as it is a less commonly known of feature

What is connected to the computer please


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

The only thing that's ever connected is a USB device that allows for connectivity to a wireless mouse (which I almost never use anyway), and sometimes my phone


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

which of those were connected when it last dropped out please


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

The mouse USB is always connected, whereas my phone is only sometimes connected. It last dropped out when both of them were connected, but has dropped out plenty of times when only the mouse was connected


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try disconnecting both there is a chance that the wireless mouse is corrupting the wireless connection on the Dell to such an extent that it drops connectivity


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

Disconnected mouse and phone, and am sad to report, 40 minutes later, wifi dropped out.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What else is connected if anything wirelessly to the router/modem


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

One other laptop, three phones, two tablets, two streaming sticks, two game consoles. None of these have had any problems and all have been connected since well before this laptop started having these problems


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

last try for tonight please do test as discussed hard wired to ensure it is wifi and not for some reason LAN as well

NOW with wireless clean boot it see if it still drops

From Start, search for msconfig.
Select System Configuration from the search results.

On the Services tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click to select the Hide all Microsoft services check box, and then tap or click Disable all.

On the Startup tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click Open Task Manager.

On the Startup tab in Task Manager, for each startup item, select the item and then click Disable.

Close Task Manager.
On the Startup tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click OK, and then restart the computer.
IF by chance it does not then enable services other than the hidden Microsoft ones three at a time and test
the enable startup items one at a time and test

see here for guide with images
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/929135


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

when I went to msconfig services tab, I noticed there was a service running called "AdaptiveSleepService", so I looked this up, and this website, http://searchtasks.answersthatwork.com/tasklist.php?File=AdaptiveSleepService gives this description:

AMD Adaptive Sleep Service. Background service found on laptops with AMD processors, graphics, and chipsets inside them (as distinct to Intel processors). This service implements the theory that through working out when a wireless device can be put to sleep, communications-wise, even for just a few seconds, then the power consumption saved over hours, days, weeks, and years leads to longer battery life, and, critically, a longer wireless adapter lifespan.

This is really sounding like what may be the problem, so I will disable this service, and if I still have problems, I will then go ahead with the clean boot.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

could be = worth a try


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

So I disabled AdaptiveSleepService and wifi still dropped out. My next step was testing the hard wired connection. I was able to use that for several hours with no problem. The wifi definitely would have failed in that period of time. So now I am back on the wireless connection, and I did the clean boot, however I did not disable a few services and startup options, those being Realtek Audio Service, HD Audio Background Process, Realtek HD Audio Manager, and Synaptics TouchPad 64-bit Enhancements, because I did not want to lose the use of my audio and my touchpad. I'm assuming this will not make too much of a difference regarding the wifi, but I will disable these too if you so advise. I have been running the clean boot for about half an hour and have not experienced any wireless fails, so I will continue testing this for a little while longer and go from there


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I suspected after all we had tried that it was most likely going to be a service or an application running
If we have solved it apart from finding out which it is I am over the moon, but mainly of course pleased for you
If it proves OK are you alright with the - how to proceed as I briefly described
only enable three services at a time or indeed depending on how many there are only ONE
otherwise you will find identification of the cause difficult
I always recommend you print out a screenshot and check them off on the print
However you do it does not of course really matter


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

It is my extreme displeasure to report that after several hours in a clean boot, wifi has failed five or six times. At this point, I am just about ready to give up and live with it. I am sure you are running out of both potential solutions and patience at this point, for which I cannot blame you. You have been an immense help and you are a saint for sticking with me this past week (!) and I am eternally grateful and appreciative.

If you happen to have any more suggestions, of course I will gladly accept and try them, but otherwise...not sure there's much else to say at this point


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Return it to normal boot
as here

From Start, search for msconfig. (In Windows 10, use the Search box from the Start menu. In Windows 8 or 8.1, wipe in from the right edge of the screen, and then tap *Search*. Or, if you are using a mouse, point to the lower-right corner of the screen, and then click *Search*.)
Select msconfig or System Configuration from the search results.
On the *General* tab, tap or click the *Normal Startup* option.
Tap or click the Services tab, clear the check box beside Hide all Microsoft services, and then tap or click Enable all.
ap or click the Startup tab, and then tap or click Open Task Manager.
In task manager, enable all of your startup programs, and then tap or click OK.
When you are prompted to restart the computer, tap or click *Restart*.
2. boot it safe mode with networking - *obviously this is only for testing purposes*
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/12376/windows-10-start-your-pc-in-safe-mode

Often the wireless connection will still work in safe mode with networking
if it does not see this
You need to click on the Network icon on the bottom right hand corner of the login screen. This will let you connect to your WiFi network, even though the icon still looks like it is not connected. Log in and again, the Network icon on bottom right of screen looks like you are not connected, but open a web browser and you will find that you will indeed be connected to the internet.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If that does not work return to normal mode go to the router and check the channel setting
if it is auto
set it 1 - test
set it 6
test
set it 11 test

the reasoning behind this is, that we may just be blaming windows 10 and it may be an interference issue, which would not necessarily effect all devices connected


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

I tried changing the router channel settings first, it still failed on all three channels. I haven't done the safe mode with networking suggestion yet. I'm not quite sure what you want me to do. Do I just test to see if it still fails in safe mode with networking?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes
There have been instances where the problem you have has not occurred in safe mode
Could you also before going to safe mode check the driver version we have for the wireless adapter please


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

Driver version is 10.0.0.329


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I realised that after the original install of the Dell driver and it did not work we had changed to the driver from Atheros
After you had disabled and uninstalled various programs and all failed I thought we should go back to the dell driver
in case the uninstall of the AMD software would have solved the problem if we had the Dell driver
However on checking the dell site NOW that driver is no longer shown for 10 but this is
http://www.dell.com/support/home/uk...-15-3541-laptop&languageCode=en&categoryId=AP

I suggest you install this


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't quite understand. This seems to be an application called Dell Digital Delivery Application. I installed it and all it did was try to download and install some sort of facial recognition software (???). Not sure the use of this


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I apologise
However in my defence it is the way dell have promulgated this
If you go to the site for your laptop and ask for drivers for windows 10 64 bit which I did to get the dell wireless driver
It is not offered at least to me, whereas it was the other night
What is offered is the one I suggested you install
http://www.dell.com/support/home/uk...duct/inspiron-15-3541-laptop/drivers?os=wt64a

I had no idea until you posted that it was simply a way to obtain programs on a dell digital delivery process
It is listed as
*Fixes & Enhancements*
Fixes:
Bug fixes and security updates

issued just the other day and although it is an application I wrongly presumed that it was being offered, with other drivers etc not being offered as some important dell update bug fix
Obviously I suggest you uninstall it

I am signing off now I recommend you give that Dell wireless driver from the dell site when you can get it another run
If that fails and because of the relative low cost of a usb wireless adapter I recommend you try and borrow one and see if that also has problems
OR risk the expenditure and buy one.
just an example
https://www.amazon.co.uk/TP-LINK-TL...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1478224320&sr=1-1

You will if it works often find you have a better range than the antennae included in the laptop for the wireless card


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is that Dell driver for your wireless
http://www.dell.com/support/home/uk...-15-3541-laptop&languageCode=en&categoryId=NI

Now that windows is configured not to update drivers and you have disabled - uninstalled that AMD software
I would give the Dell driver another try
It is version 318


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

I installed the Dell driver, and if anything, it made the problem worse. The fails started happening so much more frequently and for longer average amounts of time. So I just decided to go back to the driver I started with before I posted here (version 3.0.2.201), by just going to device manager and clicking update driver software and letting it search for it. Now the problem is happening less frequently again.

I think I'm gonna go ahead and spring for that USB wireless adapter. Even if it doesn't fix the problem, I don't think it could possibly make anything worse, so I'll give it a go and report back. HOPEFULLY that will be a permanent fix.

Again, thank you so much for all your help. Even though we haven't yet gotten a successful result, I've learned a thing or two, which is always nice. I'll report back in a few days with hopefully some good news


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sorry I could not fix it for you
As I said many people have reported problems with that wireless card and windows 10
Before you go for that usb adapter
Lets make one last check

When it drops out
Go control panel admin tools services
what is the start type of
WLAN auto config
and is it running


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

The startup type is Automatic and was running both before and during a drop out that happened about two minutes ago


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK there was just a chance it may have been that
It has been good working with you
As I said it would have been all the better if we had solved it
Please do let me know
Macboatmaster


----------



## bahweep (Jan 3, 2015)

I am EXTREMELY happy to report that I have been using the USB wireless adapter (the very same one you linked) for a couple days now, and have not had a single drop. This seems to have fixed the problem completely. Thank you so much for that suggestion.

The total freezes I described in my original post have not been happening for a couple weeks or more, so that seems to also be fixed. The only thing left is the minor problem I described in my original post. Would you happen to know how to fix the problem where when I fullscreen my VLC media player or even a Youtube video, the taskbar stays above the video and won't go away? This only happens sometimes and I can't discern any pattern in when it does and does not happen


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am pleased for you
As I said, those usb adapters frequently have better signal strength on their antennae than the antennae in the laptop which is often behind the screen
Additionally some of the laptop antennae connections to the wireless card are very flimsy and can be disturbed with the slightest of jolts
I have encountered this a couple of times.

I will look at the other problem for you but it will not be until 2100 hrs approx


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

To eliminate any doubt on MY part


> One last pretty minor problem I want to mention: ever since the Anniversary update, whenever I fullscreen a Youtube video or my VLC media player, the taskbar will stay above the video and won't go away. Now this problem DID go away when I rolled back the update, so it may be a matter of waiting for another update to fix it.


are we talking about the windows taskbar - which of course may be configured to be placed at the top of the screen, or the VLC or YouTube playback control bar


----------

